# [SOLVED] Asus Sabertooth P67 rev B3 no POST no boot



## joerieke (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi there, 

i'm having a weird issue with a new PC i'm building.

Core i5 3550
Asus Sabertooth P67
Corsair XMS3 CMX8GX3M2A1600C9 8 GB DDR3
asus Radeon HD 6570
Enermax 500W PSU

I already assembled the components out of the case on the box so no interference with the MB and no HD or DVD connected.

if i connect VGA, RAM, CPU the CPU led and RAM led are blinking, no beeps, no screen, this takes a few seconds, the the PC powers down to restart again with the same leds blinking, this goes on in a loop. I tried every memory bank, with all possible combinations, i tried resetting the CMOS a couple of times, tried the mem ok button a couple of times but no go. if i power up the PC without the RAM then i get the faulty RAM beep of the MB so that is normal so the MB and the core i5 are functioning otherwise i would not get anything i think.

i have another MB - asus P8P67 Deluxe B3 and a core i7 2600 and i plugged the RAM in on that and it works - so the RAM is also OK - i used the same PSU and VGA card as stated above, so the PSU nor the VGA can be the issue i think.

i tried the core i5 CPU on the asus P8P67 Deluxe B3 - with the same ram and again i get into the led flashing restarting loop.

if i try the core i7 on the sabertooth with the same ram it works!!!!

so the conclusion of my troubleshooting is:

Core i5 on sabertooth with the ram NO GO LEDS BLINKING RESTART LOOP
Core i5 on sabertooth without the ram ERROR BEEPS - normal behavior
Core i7 on sabertooth with the ram OK!!!!!!!!!!
Core i7 on sabertooth without the ram ERROR BEEPS - normal behavior
Core i7 on P8P67 with the ram OK!!!!!!!!!!!
Core i7 on P8P67 without the ram ERROR BEEPS - normal behavior
Core i5 on P8P67 with the ram NO GO LEDS BLINKING RESTART LOOP
Core i5 on P8P67 without the ram ERROR BEEPS - normal behavior

these tests done with the same PSU and VGA card.

I'm guessing that there is some sort of incompatibility with the core i5 + the sabertooth and that specific corsair ram.

Does anybody have some tips or other things i can try?

any help is much appreciated.

Thanks
Joery


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus Sabertooth P67 rev B3 no POST no boot*

What Bios version is on the board?
There will be a bar code sticker on the motherboard the last 4 digits under the bar code should be the bios revision it shipped with.


----------



## joerieke (Jul 4, 2012)

The bios version is 2103


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus Sabertooth P67 rev B3 no POST no boot*

The board needs on 2302 for the i5 3550 to work.
ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS SABERTOOTH P67
Now the Catch 22 problem is you can't flash it unless there is a working CPU installed, if you bought the board locally the retailer may flash it for you or exchange it for fresher stock.


----------



## joerieke (Jul 4, 2012)

I took the core i7 and flashed to the latest an all is working!

Thx!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Asus Sabertooth P67 rev B3 no POST no boot*

Glad to hear you had a working CPU to use, and that all is now working


----------

